# Are you ready to pay the price for a D3x?



## Denis Pagé (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you ready to pay the price for a D3x?
Here is an internationally known photographer who is definitely not!
Or... should I say "nut"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 11, 2008)

Ha, thanks Denis.


----------



## JohnC (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll tell you this, if I had $8,'''.'' USD to blow I wouldn't hesitate to buy one!

Too bad it's out of my price range. I could really utilize and enjoy big MP's on FX. :(


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 3, 2009)

There was a guy on YouTube who was not too pleased with the price.
Adolf thingy was his name, he has a moustache.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 3, 2009)

Sid, although it';s a little hard to see, that's the link in Denis' post.


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 3, 2009)

Master of understatement, "little hard to see".

My bad, I left my scanning electron microscope at the office


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 3, 2009)

I just landed a new D3'' and some bits before the prices rise here !!:twisted::twisted:


----------



## vegasdesertfox (Feb 22, 2009)

*D3x price?*

Howdy,
My ma & pa are in there eighties now...when they first moved here, I was 4 years old then, their house (3 bedroom ranch) went for $75''! This is becoming the sport of kings, photography that is! Hey, can I write it off if I start a business?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 22, 2009)

I just picked up a D3 and am thrilled at the "deal" I got on it. Understand that "thrilled" actually means crying myself to sleep at night to make the pain of parting with so much cash a bit easier to bear. I couldn't even begin to imagine dropping that much money on the D3X.

What annoys me most with the D3X is that Nikon had a history of releasing a revamped model (D2 -> D2X -> D2Xs) that essentially fell into the existing price-point of the prior model. With the D3X, they have blown that out of the water. However, they are still showing the D3 as a current model, so maybe they are following Canon's lead and will offer two top-tier models from here on out?


----------



## JohnC (Feb 22, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> I just picked up a D3 and am thrilled at the "deal" I got on it. Understand that "thrilled" actually means crying myself to sleep at night to make the pain of parting with so much cash a bit easier to bear. I couldn't even begin to imagine dropping that much money on the D3X.
> 
> What annoys me most with the D3X is that Nikon had a history of releasing a revamped model (D2 -> D2X -> D2Xs) that essentially fell into the existing price-point of the prior model. With the D3X, they have blown that out of the water. However, they are still showing the D3 as a current model, so maybe they are following Canon's lead and will offer two top-tier models from here on out?


 

IMHO...

They will indeed keep these two cameras seperate. The D3 is the PJ/Sports low light high ISO champ while the D3x will be the high MP Studio/Landscape camera.

And after seeing the sample photos, more MP's does mean better images. The huge amount of detail at 1''% and even cropped is shocking.

Now with the Canon 5D MK II out, I'll bet Nikon will build a D7''x to go along with the D7'' using the D3x sensor like they did with the D3/D7''.

If they do, they'll sale a bunch and have one awesome lineup of DSLR's!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 22, 2009)

If that is true, that Nikon will carry two top-tier models (and possibly two second-tier models), then someone needs to tell retail outlets. When I called around locally, I was told "we aren't carrying the D3 any more now that the D3X is out." Um...


----------



## JohnC (Feb 22, 2009)

Ian Farlow said:


> If that is true, that Nikon will carry two top-tier models (and possibly two second-tier models), then someone needs to tell retail outlets. When I called around locally, I was told "we aren't carrying the D3 any more now that the D3X is out." Um...


 
I could be wrong since I'm not in the know, but I can't see Nikon dropping the D3/D7'' just because they brought out the D3x.

They're different cameras aimed at different jobs.

If you look online at all the big camera retailers, they still have the D3 and D7'' listed as well as on the Nikon USA website.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 22, 2009)

You are probably right, but this is the first time Nikon has done this, isn't it? The D2Xs replaced the D2X, which replaced the D2, etc.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 22, 2009)

What about the D2H and D2X ?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 23, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> What about the D2H and D2X ?



Good point. Hadn't thought about the H version. So, um... nevermind.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah, that is called short term memory loss - head down to the nearest Mac shop and replace your ram !!:cheesy::cheesy::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah. I don't have short-term memory loss, thank you very much. What were we talking about?


----------



## JohnC (Feb 23, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> What about the D2H and D2X ?


 
Yeah, what he said^

Forgot about that, too.


----------



## BostonRott (Feb 26, 2009)

D3 and D3X are definitely two different beasts.    Frankly, I have no use for such high MP's.....the D3 files are eating enough of my HD space, can't imagine D3X files!  :shock: :shock:    As well, the D3X only goes to ISO64''......rather useless for shooting in dungeons like gymnastics venues, where ISO1',''' is not uncommon.

I think the D3/X run more like the D2H/X did, and I don't see the D3 being discontinued any time soon.   

Here's a question:   if they make a stepped down version of the D3X (i.e. D7''X ? D8''???), will it blow DX outta the water??  :lol:    The "1.5x crop factor" that so many claim to need for birding won't really be a factor when yer shootin' 24MP.  :cheesy:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 26, 2009)

BostonRott said:


> Here's a question: if they make a stepped down version of the D3X (i.e. D7''X ? D8''???), will it blow DX outta the water?? :lol: The "1.5x crop factor" that so many claim to need for birding won't really be a factor when yer shootin' 24MP. :cheesy:


But you will then loose high ISO capabilities due to smaller pixels... :idea:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 26, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> But you will then loose high ISO capabilities due to smaller pixels... :idea:



Don't think do if you use DX crop in camera, same size pixels just less of them.
Who knows what ISO capabilities will come into DX format, I see the D3X has the same  high ISO capability as the D3 with a good deal more pixels!!


----------

